# TCK'S TASTE OF CHAOS "KAY"



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

*MY GIRL KAY ONE 1/2 YEARS OLD 
*















































​


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

pretty girl, wish I could afford to have my pups ears done.. they look so good that way.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

*thanks*



Wac137 said:


> pretty girl, wish I could afford to have my pups ears done.. they look so good that way.


thanks i actually dont like her ears very much though they arent even and i payed 400 for them so it sucked


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dog. i sort of want my dogs ears done 2 but its pricey


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Czar said:


> great looking dog. i sort of want my dogs ears done 2 but its pricey


i found a place that will do it 130 so i might start going there i had another breeder tell me about them but they are 3 hours away so ill prob take a few at a time to get them done


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog great coloring.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

THANKS SHE IS A BLUE BRINDLE


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Blue Dominion Pitbulls said:


> thanks i actually dont like her ears very much though they arent even and i payed 400 for them so it sucked


She's a pretty girl, but I agree about the ears the vet left way too much of the bell on the ear for my liking and they don't look very even. I looked at one of your earlier posts and it appears that most of your dogs have the same Bat Ear type crops. Did the same vet do all the crops? What vet performed the cropping?


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> She's a pretty girl, but I agree about the ears the vet left way too much of the bell on the ear for my liking and they don't look very even. I looked at one of your earlier posts and it appears that most of your dogs have the same Bat Ear type crops. Did the same vet do all the crops? What vet performed the cropping?


CANT FIND A VET TO DO THE TYPE OF CROP I LIKE I PAY AROUND 400 DOLLARS AND IM NEVER HAPPY WITH THE RESULT IVE TRIED 4 DIFFERENT VETS 
RAGE HAS MY FAVORITE CROP BUT SHE CAME WITH HER EARS DONE








AND KANE'S CROP MAD ME SOOO MAD I COULDNT SEE STRAIGHT


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a pretty girl, I like her small head


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> She is a pretty girl, I like her small head


UM THANKS I THINK?????


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful dogs... After what I've seen I fear ear cropping, Lex is too old now anyway & I like his ears on him. But for the most part think it looks good if done by someone reputable.


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Beautiful dogs... After what I've seen I fear ear cropping, Lex is too old now anyway & I like his ears on him. But for the most part think it looks good if done by someone reputable.


OMG I KNOW WHEN I ASK SOME PEOPLE WERE THEY GET THEIR DOGS EARS DONE AND THEY SAY " OH MY MOM DID IT" I JUST WANNA CRY. THIS WAS THE ANSWER I GOT WHEN I WENT TO BUY A LIL MIN PIN ONCE AND I JUST WALKED AWAY. I CANT BELIEVE ANYONE WOULD BE THAT CRUEL


----------

